# troy bilt 20cs



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

I rebuilt the carb on this weedeater and now the thing will run on choke for a few seconds then it dies.The primer bulb does not fill with gas ,in fact it stays collapsed when i try to prime it.Could this be the problem if so why?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

rickyjoseph70 said:


> I rebuilt the carb on this weedeater and now the thing will run on choke for a few seconds then it dies.The primer bulb does not fill with gas ,in fact it stays collapsed when i try to prime it.Could this be the problem if so why?


Sounds to me like the fuel lines are hooked up wrong, the primer is really a purge pump, it sucks fuel from the tank, through the carb and back to the tank, check the routhing of the lines. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of the primer bulb hose routing.Hope this helps.The Green line is suction - the Red line is pressure.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your help!! will talk to you later.


----------

